# Nova Prime on sale



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Nova Prime is 25¢ in the play store for today only. If you haven't bought it you definitely should.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, I saw it earlier this morning and I purchased it. I prefer Apex, but I couldn't pass up a good deal


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the tip! I was still able to snag it at 5am EST 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

